

Mental Focus Significantly Improved By Brief Diversions - kevin_morrill
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/216047.php

======
kevin_morrill
Interesting implications for UX design. A few choice quotes...

"A new study in the journal Cognition overturns a decades-old theory about the
nature of attention and demonstrates that even brief diversions from a task
can dramatically improve one's ability to focus on that task for prolonged
periods."

"As expected, most participants' performance declined significantly over the
course of the task. But most critically, Lleras said, those in the switch
group saw no drop in their performance over time. Simply having them take two
brief breaks from their main task (to respond to the digits) allowed them to
stay focused during the entire experiment."

